# Malandragem.



## Estefanía Perdomo

Bom dia.

Dizer _maladragem_ em português pode ser obsceno, palavra feia, só usa-se entre os amigos, ou é bem comum?

Sei mais ou menos o que quer dizer, mas alguma pessoa faz idéia de alguma tradução para o espanhol, e outra mais poderia esclarecer-me ainda mais o conceito? Por favor.

Adradeço desde já.

Estefanía.


----------



## Mangato

Oi Estefanía, Bom día menina. 
Nunca entendí m*alandragem* como palavra obscena. 
Malandro = delincuente
Malandragem = delincuencia, hampa.  atividades dos malandros, banditismo
É possivel que em algum pais hispano, o conceito seja diferente, mas não sei.

Beijos, 

Mangato​


----------



## elizabeth_b

Pero en Brasil al menos, el malandro es aquel que pertenece a la clase baja y que es el vago de calle, flojo, que se la pasa pensando como vivir de los demás, que es listo para hacer trampas, vagabundo  etc... Esa es la actitud "malandra". 
No, no es una palabra obscena. Chico Buarque de hecho hizo la música de la "Opera do Malandro".


----------



## Estefanía Perdomo

Oi estimados amigos.

Nunca ouvi a palavra entre amigos, e também não em público. Agora que vocês falam de malandros creio que malandragem tem que ver com eles e muito muito. Algo assim já me imeginava. 

A minha dúvida surgiu por causa de uma canção de Cássia Eller: Malandragem, mesmo que estivesse numa canção pensé que podia ser uma palavra feia (nesse dias, nada é impossível). Eis aqui um pouco de contexto:

_Eu só peço a Deus
Um pouco de malandragem
Pois sou criança
E não conheço a verdade
Eu sou poeta
E não aprendi a amar...
_
O que quer dizer pedir a Deus malandragem? Que palavra equivale em espanhol?

Obrigada.


----------



## Mangato

En este caso creo que significa "malicia"

Malandro también significa pillo, 

La cancion dice algo así que solo le pido a Dios perder un poco la inocencia

Besos MG


----------



## elizabeth_b

Mangato said:


> En este caso creo que significa "malicia"
> 
> Malandro también significa pillo,
> 
> La cancion dice algo así que solo le pido a Dios perder un poco la inocencia
> 
> Besos MG


 
Concordo completamente com Mangato.  E que tambem se fala que o malandro é uma pessoa experta, "lista" e como Mangato diz com "malicia".

Por certo, boa canção, adoro a Cassia. 

Saludos
Veranne


----------



## Estefanía Perdomo

Sí, creo que es eso, queda divina la frase.

Muchas gracias Mangato, tu ajuda me aclaró más. Eli. a mí también me gusta mucho Cássia Eller.

Hasta lueguito.

E.P.


----------



## klisito

Concordo. Malandro foi um tipo existente no cidade do Rio de janeiro no séc. passado decada 40 e 50 penso, e que não tinha um trabalho fixo, mas sempre bem vestido, ganhava dinheiro de mulheres, pequenos furtos etc...


elizabeth_b said:


> Concordo completamente com Mangato. E que tambem se fala que o malandro é uma pessoa experta, "lista" e como Mangato diz com "malicia".
> 
> Por certo, boa canção, adoro a Cassia.
> 
> Saludos
> Veranne


----------



## Tomby

Estefanía: malandro é como bem disse a Elizabeth_b. Em espanhol usa-se "_malandrín_" mas se trata de uma palavra que só aparece nas obras literárias antigas. 
Talvez a palavra que estás a buscar se trate de "sacanagem" (cuja pronúncia é bastante semelhante a malandragem) e que em Portugal, se não estou errado se diz "sacanice" cuja tradução "castiça" para espanhol é "_putada_". 
Não sei que palavra se usa na Venezuela para dizer "_putada_", mas vou a escrever um exemplo: Uma pessoa odeia seu vizinho, então fura dois pneus do seu carro, de maneira que o vizinho não pode usar o carro para chegar ao trabalho. Isto é uma _PUTADA_ com majúsculas.
Bom fim-de-semana!
TT.

P.S.
Enviar um vírus pela internet é uma _putada_ superlativa.


----------



## Estefanía Perdomo

Tombatossals said:


> Estefanía: malandro é como bem disse a Elizabeth_b. Em espanhol usa-se "_malandrín_" mas se trata de uma palavra que só aparece nas obras literárias antigas.
> Talvez a palavra que estás a buscar se trate de "sacanagem" (cuja pronúncia é bastante semelhante a malandragem) e que em Portugal, se não estou errado se diz "sacanice" cuja tradução "castiça" para espanhol é "_putada_".
> Não sei que palavra se usa na Venezuela para dizer "_putada_", mas vou a escrever um exemplo: Uma pessoa odeia seu vizinho, então fura dois pneus do seu carro, de maneira que o vizinho não pode usar o carro para chegar ao trabalho. Isto é uma _PUTADA_ com majúsculas.
> Bom fim-de-semana!
> TT.
> 
> P.S.
> Enviar um vírus pela internet é uma _putada_ superlativa.


 
Ahhhhhhhhhhh, ya sé Tombatossals, aquí todo eso que me está diciendo es una ratada.

Colocar goma de mascar en el cabello de una mujer, es una ratada.
Mandarle virus por internet a un amigo, es la peor ratada que hay.

Gracias por la respuestas de todos.


----------



## claudina08

Queria preguntarle a los brasileros el significado de malandragem y si es una "gìria".Desde ya les agradezco
Saluditos


----------



## Vanda

Oi Claudina,

malandragem - turma de malandros. /    Qualidade, ato, dito, modos ou vida de malandro.
Veja o tópico acima.


----------



## fonsi777

No meu entender é assim:

- *Malandro* = pícaro, pillo, brivón, descarado, travieso, granuja, sagaz, astuto, engañador, malicioso, listo, etc

- *Malandragem* =  picardía, travesura, astucia,  malicia, engaño, sagacidad, vivacidad, 

Como vocês podem ver,  é uma palavra que pode ser usada em vários contextos, para coisas boas, outras para coisas más, etc. Em outras palavras, dependendo do contexto tem diversos níveis de significado. 

Atte.
Alfonso


----------



## sorollexiste

malandro = malandrín, tunante, granuja, una persona muy "viva"
malandragem = travesura, malicia (algo hecho "idea")


----------

